# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Секс до и после менструации

## Vелес

Я слышал информацию, насколько я понял, что она записана в Вишну Пуране, что секс 4 дня до менструации и 4 дня после неё не нарушают брахмачарью.
Насколько точна эта информация?
И что можете сказать вообще о сексе сразу после менструации и до неё?
Спасибо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я слышал информацию, насколько я понял, что она записана в Вишну Пуране, что секс 4 дня до менструации и 4 дня после неё не нарушают брахмачарью.
> Насколько точна эта информация?
> И что можете сказать вообще о сексе сразу после менструации и до неё?
> Спасибо.


Никогда не слышал ничего подобного. Строго говоря, брахмачарью нарушают даже похотливые мысли о противоположном поле. Так что, сильно сомневаюсь в авторитетности данной информации. По поводу сексуальных отношений до или после менструации ничего не могу сказать. Не совсем понятен вопрос.

----------


## Vелес

Это информация от одного из вайшнавов линии Рамануджьи. Его звали Девраха Баба. Разумеется я на этом форуме не для того чтобы говорить об этой линии. Думал что кто-то что-то знает об этом.

Разумеется говорится о поведении в грихастх ашраме. Насколько я понимаю мысли о своей жене это не похотливые мысли. 
Шрили Прапхупада в книге Грихастх Ашрам пишет в письмах, что единственный смысл брать на себя ответственность семейной жизни - это  удовлетворение сексуальных желаний. Если их может кто-то контролировать, то в этом смысла нет.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Это информация от одного из вайшнавов линии Рамануджьи. Его звали Девраха Баба. Разумеется я на этом форуме не для того чтобы говорить об этой линии. Думал что кто-то что-то знает об этом.
> 
> Разумеется говорится о поведении в грихастх ашраме. Насколько я понимаю мысли о своей жене это не похотливые мысли. 
> Шрили Прапхупада в книге Грихастх Ашрам пишет в письмах, что единственный смысл брать на себя ответственность семейной жизни - это  удовлетворение сексуальных желаний. Если их может кто-то контролировать, то в этом смысла нет.


С точки зрения высокого стандарта Шрилы Прабхупады, сексуальная жизнь нужна для продолжения рода, зачатия добродетельного потомства. Это высокий, брахманический стандарт. Мне кажется вы не совсем верно поняли Шрилу Прабхупаду. Грихастха-ашрам, как и любой другой ашрам предназначен для духовного развития, а не для удовлетворения сексуальных желаний. Кама или вожделение очень опасно, о чём говорит Шри Кришна в Бхагавад-гите (3:37):

_шри-бхагаван увача
кама эша кродха эша раджо-гуна-самудбхавах
махашано маха-папма виддхй энам иха ваиринам_

Верховный Господь сказал: О Aрджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение - всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире.

Безусловно семейная жизнь даёт некоторую возможность для сексуальной жизни, которая полностью запрещена в трёх других ашрамах. Но даже в рамках грихастха-ашрама она должна быть ограничена, поскольку потворствование каме трудно совместить с серьёзным духовным развитием.

Мысли о жене могут быть похотливыми или нет. Если вы думаете о ней как о вечной служанке Шри Кришны и видите свой долг в том, чтобы помочь ей духовно развиваться, то в этом нет похоти. Но, если вы смотрите на жену, как на возможность удовлетворить своё вожделение или каму, то здесь присутствует похоть. Другое дело, что, по меньшей мере, в этом случае ваше вожделение под некоторым контролем и ограничено рамками семьи. То есть оно не греховно.

----------


## Vелес

Как я могу представить секс с женой, если у меня нет и не будет к ней влечения, или как вы говорите, похоти, камы?

----------


## Vелес

Я читаю Шрилу Прабхупаду, книгу Грихастха ашрам. Где Шрила Прабхупада пишет в одном из писем, что если есть половое желание, то нужно взять на себя ответственность за семейную жизнь, жениться. Также добавляет, что какой смысл жениться, если такого желания нет, тогда жениться и не нужно.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я читаю Шрилу Прабхупаду, книгу Грихастха ашрам. Где Шрила Прабхупада пишет в одном из писем, что если есть половое желание, то нужно взять на себя ответственность за семейную жизнь, жениться. Также добавляет, что какой смысл жениться, если такого желания нет, тогда жениться и не нужно.


Но это вовсе не означает, что "единственный смысл брать на себя ответственность семейной жизни - это удовлетворение сексуальных желаний", как вы писали ранее. Семейная жизнь даёт для этого возможность, но это не единственное её предназначение. Ашрам - это место, где практикуют духовную жизнь прежде всего. Грихастха-ашрам даёт некоторую возможность удовлетворения сексуального желания. Но даже в грихастха-ашраме идеал будет в ограничении сексуальной жизни только для зачатия детей. Таков идеал, данный Шрилой Прабхупадой. Конечно идеалу следуют не все и не все могут это делать. В этом случае нужно в рамках семьи договориться о том уровне контроля сексуальной энергии, на который сейчас муж и жена способны. С точки зрения идеала, данного нам Шрилой Прабхупадой, это будет компромиссом. Но ничего не поделаешь, нужно быть честным и занять свой уровень.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Как я могу представить секс с женой, если у меня нет и не будет к ней влечения, или как вы говорите, похоти, камы?


Если ваша половая жизнь основана на наставлениях писаний, то она не является камой. Шри Кришна говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите (7.11):

балам балаватам чахам
кама-рага-виварджитам
дхармавируддхо бхутешу
камо 'сми бхаратаршабха

Я - сила сильных, свободная от страсти и желания. Я - половая жизнь, не противоречащая законам религии, о предводитель Бхарат.

В комментарии к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада пишет: Половая жизнь, согласно законам религии (дхарме), предназначена для зачатия детей, а не для каких-либо иных целей. Родители ответственны за то, чтобы воспитать своих детей в сознании Кришны.

----------


## Vелес

Спасибо за ответы.

Меня ещё интересует вопрос. Допустим мужу и жене нужны ласки. Мы все люди, животные если хотите, в плане тела, и все эти органы без этого работать не будут. Если думать только о "сексе для зачатия детей, которые будут жить в сознании Кришны".... ну не будет секса тогда. Мы так и будем сидеть и думать об этих прекрасных детках и ВСЁ.

Второй вопрос. Просто гипотетическое предположение. Например у мужа и жены в высоком сознании и даже инициированных, не получается зачать. Месяц сексом занимаются, год, не зачинается. Секс 2 раза в неделю. Это нормально?

И нарушает ли 4-й регулирующий принцип секс без использования противозачаточных средств? Как например в предыдущем вопросе, секс 2 раза в неделю. Люди стараются сделать детей, но не получается.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Спасибо за ответы.
> 
> Меня ещё интересует вопрос. Допустим мужу и жене нужны ласки. Мы все люди, животные если хотите, в плане тела, и все эти органы без этого работать не будут. Если думать только о "сексе для зачатия детей, которые будут жить в сознании Кришны".... ну не будет секса тогда. Мы так и будем сидеть и думать об этих прекрасных детках и ВСЁ.
> 
> Второй вопрос. Просто гипотетическое предположение. Например у мужа и жены в высоком сознании и даже инициированных, не получается зачать. Месяц сексом занимаются, год, не зачинается. Секс 2 раза в неделю. Это нормально?
> 
> И нарушает ли 4-й регулирующий принцип секс без использования противозачаточных средств? Как например в предыдущем вопросе, секс 2 раза в неделю. Люди стараются сделать детей, но не получается.


Проявления нежности вполне естественны в семейной жизни. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в одном из комментариев к Бхагавад-гите, что привязанность к членам семьи естественна. Но семьи разные. В некоторых семьях муж и жена могут следовать достаточно высокому уровню контроля чувств без вреда для отношений и без разрушения позитивной привязанности друг к другу. Они рассматривают друг друга как вечных слуг Господа и помогают друг другу в преданном служении. Таких семей, скорее всего, не много, но они есть. В такой семье забота, служение и привязанность не требуют подкрепления сексуальными отношениями.

С другой стороны, в некоторых семьях нет такой высокой духовной культуры. Поскольку присутствует высокий уровень гуны страсти, муж и жена ещё не могут видеть в друг друге только души, но также воспринимают друг друга ещё и как объект чувственного удовлетворения. Мы можем называть это любовью или вожделением, термины не так важны.

Шастры советуют всегда действовать на своём уровне и не имитировать других, чтобы казаться лучше, чем мы есть на самом деле. Если есть страсть и она сильна, это нужно учитывать. В этом случае, человеку может быть необходим определённый компромисс с идеальным стандартом, о котором говорил Шрила Прабхупада. В рамках семьи сексуальные отношения не греховны, но они могут замедлить духовное развитие.

Кстати, хочу поделиться с вами одной рекомендацией Семейного комитета по поводу следования 4-му регулирующему принципу. Может она будет вам полезна:

http://sk-iskcon.ru/download/RN0001.pdf

----------


## Vелес

Спасибо за ссылку. Сайт кстати действительно хороший. Попробую пройти заочный курс.
Наконец нашёл то что соответствует ведическому стандарту.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Спасибо за ссылку. Сайт кстати действительно хороший. Попробую пройти заочный курс.
> Наконец нашёл то что соответствует ведическому стандарту.


Прекрасно! Рад был помочь

----------

